# TiVoPlayList v0.70 Available



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

A new version of TiVoPlayList v0.70 is now available for download at
http://tivoplaylist.dyndns.org

New Features Include:
- Added auto-download * wildcard option to download any/all shows
- Ability to download raw transport stream (.ts) files
- Option to start minimized


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Have you thought of a Mac version?


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

Sorry no, just Windows. There may be a fully revamped .Net version someday, but still just Windows though.


----------



## NowPlaying (Mar 7, 2002)

I love your program. Thanks for the update.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

NowPlaying said:


> I love your program. Thanks for the update.


Yes! +1 :up:


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

The download link itself times out. Anyone know of a link to the lastest version that still works?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

fred2 said:


> The download link itself times out. Anyone know of a link to the lastest version that still works?


The download link is dead for me too. This may just be temporary but, if not, I'm sure someone (like me) that has 0.70 can put it on a free download site. I prefer to wait a couple more days in case the link comes back to life.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

dlfl said:


> The download link is dead for me too. This may just be temporary but, if not, I'm sure someone (like me) that has 0.70 can put it on a free download site. I prefer to wait a couple more days in case the link comes back to life.


I've seen the issue for over a week now.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

The download site is back up. Sorry for any trouble, but I travel quite a bit and my site does go down from time to time. It was working earlier in the week when I checked.

I appreciate all of the offers I have received from people over the past few years to host a mirror, but I have politely refused them all. Any such site is not approved at this time.

As the TiVoPlayList website states, you should e-mail me with any problems. I respond to any and all e-mails, usually in less than a day and quite often e-mail the program out to people if I cannot get the site back online at that time. Sometimes I don't know there is a problem with the download site until someone e-mails me. Unfortunately I don't always see all posts on different forums so e-mail is the best method to get a response.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

dcahoe said:


> The download site is back up. Sorry for any trouble, but I travel quite a bit and my site does go down from time to time. It was working earlier in the week when I checked.
> 
> I appreciate all of the offers I have received from people over the past few years to host a mirror, but I have politely refused them all. Any such site is not approved at this time.
> 
> As the TiVoPlayList website states, you should e-mail me with any problems. I respond to any and all e-mails, usually in less than a day and quite often e-mail the program out to people if I cannot get the site back online at that time. Sometimes I don't know there is a problem with the download site until someone e-mails me. Unfortunately I don't always see all posts on different forums so e-mail is the best method to get a response.


Thank you.


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

Sorry for jumping the gun. I will use the email contact in the future. And thanks for a great program (my c: drive died which drove the need for a new copy of your program)


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

No worries. Glad you enjoy the program.


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

Love the app, I use it on a weekly basis.


----------



## ncfoster (Jan 22, 2011)

Excuse me, as I am new to the Tivo world and the ecosystem around it. Am I to understand that the main use case for this app is to automatically download episodes of shows to a computer? What are the pros/cons of using the raw .ts file, which appears to have just been added.

I am in the early stages of planning what I am going to do for a media server, and how this might fit in. I most likely would be archiving a fair number of kids' shows on the server from the Tivo to stream back.


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

ncfoster said:


> Excuse me, as I am new to the Tivo world and the ecosystem around it. Am I to understand that the main use case for this app is to automatically download episodes of shows to a computer? What are the pros/cons of using the raw .ts file, which appears to have just been added.
> 
> I am in the early stages of planning what I am going to do for a media server, and how this might fit in. I most likely would be archiving a fair number of kids' shows on the server from the Tivo to stream back.


You may be more interested in kmttg http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=387725

kmttg does a little more automation and is a little more flexible in post processing of the video.

You might want to also look at using pyTivo for streaming the files back to the TiVo. http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Current_Release


----------

